# Going Big



## Akulakat (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm contemplating upgrading the size of my tank. Something around 120--175. I've found a few reef ready tanks, but know NOTHING about them. DNA tells me I don't want that for a planted tank. Who is running one of these tanks with overflow boxes? Any tricks? What should i stay away from or what should i look for?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

um who told you that?, that would just be an opinion... a planted tank can be done with a reef ready tank...people don't really do reef ready tanks as planted tanks because when it comes to the sump the sump will let out the c02 and you will lose c02 that should be in the aquarium.. There are people that have reef ready tanks that are planted tanks, with sumps. what i've seen them do and you could do is just cover the sump with a lid. phil edwards did a close loop with a sump on his tank, might could pm him for advice...

the over flow box is also a plain in the rear to get siphoning down to the sump, but it can be done. air line throw the u-tube and straight a siphon by sucking on the air line.

most people get a sump that is 1/4 the side of there tank. so if you got a 125 i would recommend running a 29-55g as the sump, and your return pump i would get one that rated 15 times turn over the gallons of the tank. because as the return pump, pump water higher and and higher(head volume) it looses presure so there for it not really pumping (the bla bla pump pumps 562 gallons per hour).

you could also do a reef ready tank, and have the drain go down to the cainster intake tubing, then have the outtake tubing conected to the return of the reef ready box of the tank.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Listen to what Joey said.

A reef ready tank has a supposedly higher resale value too.

Best price you can find is from someone that has to sell their tank. Often you will get a lot of equipment for it too. But you never know when such a used tank will come up for sale.

--Nikolay


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

dna has reef ready tanks, in the used section every now and then.. also could try dallasmas and dfwmas, i see people selling there big tanks on there every now and and willing to make deals.... i've worked with over flow box and also reef ready tanks so if you need help or have questions just pm me.


----------



## Akulakat (Jul 16, 2011)

thanks for the info. I'm going to shop around until i find a really good deal on something.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

You could put plugs in the bulkheads instead of running a sump.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

you could also put barb fittings on them and hook up a canister.


----------

